# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Ηρθα κι εγω και λεω να μεινω !!!

## vagelis76

καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους παλιους και νεους !!!
ευχομαι καλη τυχη,δυναμη,υπομονη και επιμονη στο(στους?)δημιουργο/ους και ολα να πανε καλα.
ελπιζω να κατεφερα επιτελους να ανοιξω σωστα το post μου και να μη δημιουργησω μπερδεμα,θα ζητουσα τη κατανοηση σας για τα τυχον μπερδεματα που θα δημιουργησω.......σας επιτρεπω να με επαναφερετε στη θεση μου αμεσως!!!

φιλια πολλα σε ολους

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθες Βαγγελη με τον πανεμορφο Σπυρο.

Καλη περιηγιση στο φορουμ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες και επισήμως Βαγγέλη! Μιά χαρά τα πας! Για οποιαδήποτε δυσκολία, ή απορία σχετικά με την λειτουργία του φόρουμ, μην ντραπείς καθόλου να ρωτήσεις στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα.
Καλά ποστ!

----------


## vagelis76

καλως σας βρηκα ξανα!!!!!!
τελικα μαθαινω πιο γρηγορα απ'οτι νομιζα......χαχχαχαχαχ
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους σας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Βαγγέλη

----------


## Φάμπιο

Καλως ηρθες Βαγγελη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vas

καλως ήρθες

----------


## Blackholesun

καλος τον Βαγγλεη και απο μενα  :Big Grin:

----------


## vagelis76

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Σε μια ανασκόπηση των δημοσιεύσεών μου έπεσα στο 1ο μου θέμα   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:   :eek:  
Κοντεύει ένας χρόνος παιδιά που είπα το πρώτο μου από εδώ  ::   ::   ::  
και ένα παράπονο....μόνο 6 με καλωσόρισαν τότε  ::   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Άντε, να τα εκατοστήσουμε!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ωωω Βαγγέλη μας!! Τότε ήταν τόσο λιγότερα τα μέλη όμως!  ::  Δεν είναι επειδή δε σου αξίζει!
Ελάτε παιδιά, ένα δυναμικό καλωσόρισμα στον εργατικό, ακούραστο, πλακατζή και γλυκύτατο Βαγγέλη μας!!!!!  ::   ::  

*ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ, ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!*  ::

----------


## tasrek

Καλώς όρισες Βαγγέλη στην παρέα μας.   ::  Να μας πεις και δυό λογάκια για σένα και τα ζώα σου μην μας αφήνεις στο σκοτάδι.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

vagelis76  1702 δημοσιεύσεις   ::  + αυτή εδώ   :eek:  
δε κούρασα ακόμα και θέλεις κι άλλο Τάσο μας????  ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ αλλο κ αλλο κ αλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

> vagelis76  1702 δημοσιεύσεις   + αυτή εδώ   
> δε κούρασα ακόμα και θέλεις κι άλλο Τάσο μας????



Εμ δεν το ξέρεις μετά το ποπ δεν έχει στοπ!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

ιντα μωρε κανεις κοπελι; καλω τον να ... ελα να σε τραταρουμε αυγοψωμο και να πιουμε μια ρακη  ::

----------


## elena1996

*Καλως ηρθες Βαγγεληηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηη!!!!!!!!!*
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

βρε βρε καλως τα ωραιοτερα ματια του φορουμ  ::   ::   ::  (και δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καμια αντιρρηση οτι ο Σπυρετος εχει τα ωραιοτερα ματια )με τον παραπονιαρη μπαμπα που ηθελε στις 27 Οκτωβρη παραπανω απο 6 καλωσορισματα (εγω παντως τοτε ουτε πως να κανω ποστ δεν ηξερα)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
καλως ορισες εργατικε,ακουραστε,πλακατζ  η και γλυκυτατε Βαγγελη μας (οπως λεει και η Αντιγονη και συμφωνω και εγω)καλη διαμονη και καλη συνεχεια  ::   ::   :: 


off topic:παιδια ενα εικονιδιο με φιλακια μας λειπει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τελικά έχει πολύ πλάκα το "ξέθαμα" του θέματος(εμένα τουλάχιστον με κάνει να το διασκεδάζω   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )
Ευχαριστώ καλά μου παιδιά για το γλυκό,ζεστό καλωσόρισμα   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας,να συνεχίσουμε έτσι και βάλτε και καμια συνταγή στο.....http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...p=34862#p34862 να κλέβουμε καμία ιδέα κι εμείς που έχουμε στερέψει...  ::   ::   ::  


Τρέλα θέλει η ζωή κι εγώ έχω μπόλικη,με φαντάζεστε στη θέση του όμορφου παπαγάλου????






 ::   ::  ζαλίστηκα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Βαγγέλη καλώς μας ήρθες με την παταγονοκονουραρα σου την ομορφη και που σαι???αντε ντε πάρε και ενα κοκατιλακι θα με θυμηθεις

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε παιδιά γιατί τον καλοσωρίζουμε το Βαγγέλη ..έχουμε χάσει κάτι ??   ::   ::   ::

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Βαγγέλη καλώς ήλθες!!!
(Ως πότε πια?)

----------


## marlene

Καλώς τον...........   ::   ::   ::  Η συντροφιά σου είναι....πολύτιμο συστατικό σε αυτήν την παρέα! Είναι πολύ ωραίο που σε έχουμε κοντά μας Βαγγέλη! 
(Νικόλ μη ξύνεις πληγές.....όχι,από τώρα..! Θα αναλάβουμε να τον βάλουμε για τα καλά σε πειρασμό όταν έρθει στη Θεσσαλονίκη! ε, κορίτσια?   ::   ::  )

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ααααα δεν θα το χάσω εγώ αυτό το παραλήρημα .Καλώς ήρθες και καλή διαμονή.Να την χαίρεσαι9 την κονουρίτσα σου και τα καναρινάκια σου.ότι απορία έχεις άνοιξε ένα θέμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα.
Νικοβούτσι εω πότε πια;

----------


## Carlos

Καλώς ώρισες !!

----------


## xXx

παιδιά καλωσορίσετε τον Βαγγέλη το έχει ανάγκη   ::

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Βαγγελη και καλη διαμονη  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα πάθω παράκρουση με αυτό το θέμα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες Βαγγέλη   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί τον καλοσωρίζουμε το Βαγγέλη ..έχουμε χάσει κάτι ??


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Τι να πώ δεν είσαστε άνθρωποι με χιούμορ....ή μήπως δεν έχετε αισθήματα να καταλάβαιτε το πόνο και το παράπονό μου  ::   ::   ::  

 ::  Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ζεστό καλωσόρισμα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αντιγόνη κλείδωσε το θέμα,μας κατάλαβαν και αρχίζουν το δούλεμα  ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Άντε Βαγγέλη, στα ώπα ώπα σε έχουμε, αλλά προκειμένου να τρελαθεί ο κόσμος εδώ μέσα, θα το κλειδώσω το θέμα!

Έγινες σταρ για μια μέρα, τι άλλο θες;  ::   ::

----------

